# Can Anyone Help With Some Info - Kered Watch



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

A long time ago, I inherited my grandfathers watch, but I know nothing about it or the make. He died in the 70's so it must be from then or earlier, it is gold in colour with the logo Kered at the top (below the 12 o clock position) and a date at the 3 o clock position. The back plate shows EGP and two sets of numbers.

This may be a daft question, or just a token of my lack of knowledge, but any ideas or help would be useful. I'l try to get a few pics up ASAP if you'd think they'd help.

Ive put the request here because I simply do not know enough about the watch to stick it in the correct topic  , If admins would like to throw it into the right one that'd be good.

Thank you in advance

G


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I think EPG = Electro gold plated

As you said some pics will help

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I think I may be able to shed a bit of light on this.

A few years back I bought a watch with Kered on the dial, purely because it is my name backwards *'Kered = Derek'* :grin:

The one I bought is the one below........... Nothing particularly special and looks like many other mechanical watches of the period.










and the case back like you describe with EGP, which Andrew explained relates to gold plating.

the numbers under EGP relate to the movement, and the serial should give you a date of manufacture.......










Then if you take the back off you will find a surprise, it should be a Seikosha or as we know Seiko..... :jump:










Probable date is late sixties early seventies - the Diashock on the dial would also be a giveaway if your a Seiko fan.

Hope this helps

Derek


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

LuvWatch said:


> I think I may be able to shed a bit of light on this.
> 
> A few years back I bought a watch with Kered on the dial, purely because it is my name backwards *'Kered = Derek'* :grin:
> 
> ...


Thats the one. Cheers

Has a slight problem, the winder pulls all the way out, I've taken it to a jeweler a while ago and was told th parts needed are no longer available, any ideas where I would be able to get a fix or a repair price guide?

Thank you again

G


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Try our host 'Roy' (click on the 'RLT Watches' tab on the left hand corner) and/or Ryte Time Watch Repairs (you'll need to google it) Shouldn't cost more than Â£10-20 to fix. Cheers S


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Stuart Davies said:


> Try our host 'Roy' (click on the 'RLT Watches' tab on the left hand corner) and/or Ryte Time Watch Repairs (you'll need to google it) Shouldn't cost more than Â£10-20 to fix. Cheers S


Mailed him, just waiting now, Thanks for the tip. Would like to get it wearable again, while I'm at it, need some bits too. One stop shop :clap:


----------

